

War on PC gamers continues: Ubisoft misled on From Dust DRM - sp332
http://arstechnica.com/gaming/news/2011/08/ubisoft-lied-about-from-dust-drm-ubis-war-on-pc-gamers-continues.ars

======
wccrawford
Misled? Tell it like it is. They lied.

They may not have meant to. It may have been an internal miscommunication. But
that lie stayed on their site until after launch, when people started calling
them on it.

There was a rumor they (and/or Steam) were giving refunds, but that turns out
to have been false, too.

